# Trinken ohne Schlucken...



## Tassy (7. April 2010)

Ich habe ein Thema gefunden das hier im Forum noch nicht erwähnt wurde, wohl auf anderen Foren, aber nicht hier(Laut SuFu). Doch eines ist mir aufgefallen, egal wo ich mal nachgelsen habe, es wird niemals "wirklich" erklärt wie es funktioniert.
Einige unter Euch denken jetzt: "Hä, warum will der das wissen" -> Einfach so, ich möchte einfach nur wissen wie es geht. Mensch = Neugierig.

Nun Wie funktioniert das? Die Zunge zur Seite legen wie es manchmal immer so heisst... oder einfach das Zwerchfell öffnen & die Lunge verschließen dann trinken.... hä?!
Ich denke mal ich bin nicht der Einzige der das wissen will, das ist bestimmt immer mal gut zu gebrauchen wenn man weiss wie es geht...
z.B. auf Partys -> Wer schneller das Bier trinkt hat die XYZ Wette gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer kann das erklären?! 

Beispiel Video




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r8WJy9EylPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Grüße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (7. April 2010)

Sowas sinnloses, nur um was schneller wegzukippen. Da pack ich mir nur an Kopf.


----------



## Kremlin (7. April 2010)

Muss man sich antrainieren. Man muss den Rachen und den Mund gleichzeitig öffnen, aber keine Ahnung wofür man das jetzt umbedingt braucht.


----------



## Tassy (7. April 2010)

Es ist nur ne Frage wie das überhaupt möglich ist... Meine Güte. Ich habe nicht gesagt das ich das Praktizieren will...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (7. April 2010)

Ich möchte das aber iwie schon können :<
Bestimmt toller Party-Gag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (7. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Sowas sinnloses, nur um was schneller wegzukippen. Da pack ich mir nur an Kopf.



Golf ist auch sinnlos

Schießt nen ball ins Universum, nur um dann hinterher zurennen. Da pack ich mir auch an den Kopf!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (7. April 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Golf ist auch sinnlos
> 
> Schießt nen ball ins Universum, nur um dann hinterher zurennen. Da pack ich mir auch an den Kopf!
> 
> ...



Ja, aber Golf ist nicht dumm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ja, aber Golf ist nicht dumm.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch... sehr sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (7. April 2010)

Das ist wie Stöckchen werfen mit sich selbst, nur das der Mensch bequemer ist als der hund, und es mit einem golfbuggy holt


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. April 2010)

Man versucht dabei ja auch nicht ein Loch mit möglichst wenig Schlägen zu treffen, stimmts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt: Will ich auch können!


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Man versucht dabei ja auch nicht ein Loch mit möglichst wenig Schlägen zu treffen, stimmts?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



DAS macht man ganz woanders... aber dafür Kinderchen ist es noch zu früh...


----------



## Dominau (7. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ja, aber Golf ist nicht dumm.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur weil du es schwachsinnig findest muss es nicht jeder so finden.
x-millionen leute hören hip hop, ich finds kacke. O.o

Btt: 
glaub das manche das einfach besser können und manche nicht so.
weiß auch nicht wie man sowas üben könnte ohne das man gleich kotzt .


----------



## aseari (7. April 2010)

Ich würde sage, beim Üben verschluckt man sich zuerst ein paar mal.... Mein Onkel kann das auch... Aber nur, wenn er schon vollkommen breit ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (7. April 2010)

xD mach mal Video ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. April 2010)

aseari schrieb:


> Ich würde sage, beim Üben verschluckt man sich zuerst ein paar mal.... Mein Onkel kann das auch... Aber nur, wenn er schon vollkommen breit ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja dann kann das jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (7. April 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Nur weil du es schwachsinnig findest muss es nicht jeder so finden.
> x-millionen leute hören hip hop, ich finds kacke. O.o
> 
> Btt:
> ...



Ich find ja nicht die Aktion an sich dumm, sondern im Zusammenhang mit Wettsaufen. Sowas finde ich dumm.


----------



## Shaila (7. April 2010)

Doppelpost...


----------



## Thoraros (8. April 2010)

Also ich kanns auch, jedoch tut mir danach der komplette Rachen bzw. die komplette Speiseröhre weh (gerade bei kalten Getränken)... Es ist reine Übungssache, wobei positive Gedanken auch viel weg machen d.h. mit Überzeugung an die Sache rangehen.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Tassy schrieb:


> Es ist nur ne Frage wie das überhaupt möglich ist... Meine Güte. Ich habe nicht gesagt das ich das Praktizieren will...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich kann das, schon seit 2 Jahren. Musst dich langsam mit Wasser rantasten, und versuchen einfach nicht ans schlucken zu denken. Beschäftige dich mit was anderem, beim Üben hab ich immer Musik gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn du was verschüttest und nicht schaffst nicht Aufgeben was meinste wieviel Wasser ich verschüttet habe ^_^ 
Das dumme ist nur das nach einer solchen Aktionen der Hals immer verdammt Wehtut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (8. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> DAS macht man ganz woanders... aber dafür Kinderchen ist es noch zu früh...



Willst du hier grade andeuten, dass man Sex mit "möglichst wenig Schlägen" erreichen muss? o_O
Du hast abe ne kranke Art, mit deiner Sexualität umzugehen ... ok, bist ja auch Trekki. *pwnd*


----------



## RedShirt (8. April 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Golf ist auch sinnlos
> 
> Schießt nen ball ins Universum, nur um dann hinterher zurennen. Da pack ich mir auch an den Kopf!
> 
> ...



Es geht ums Einlochen. Viele Männer spielen diesen Sport.

Frag mal Tiger Woods, der erklärts Dir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (8. April 2010)

Tiger Woods weiß wirklich wie man einlocht...


----------



## Crucial² (8. April 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Tiger Woods weiß wirklich wie man einlocht...



Oh ja, einlochen kann er, der King Tiger! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bitialis (8. April 2010)

Trinken ohne Schlucken is easy.. einfach Trinken in den Mund und drin behalten.. =)

Hab das grad auch mal probiert, klappt nicht muss ich mehr üben ..

Und beim Tiger waren Hole in Ones schon an der Tagesordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (8. April 2010)

> Willst du hier grade andeuten, dass man Sex mit "möglichst wenig Schlägen" erreichen muss? o_O
> Du hast abe ne kranke Art, mit deiner Sexualität umzugehen ... ok, bist ja auch Trekki. *pwnd*


Also ich stimm ihm zu... Je weniger Schläge man braucht um Sex zu haben, desto besser. Im Idealfall wären es dann 0.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Also ich stimm ihm zu... Je weniger Schläge man braucht um Sex zu haben, desto besser. *Im Idealfall wären es dann 0.*



Captain, die Sensoren empfangen intelligente Lebenszeichen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (8. April 2010)

Also ich find diese "fähigkeit" sinnlos. Man sollte doch sein Getränk genießen, oder irre ich mich da? Alkohol is so oder so Böse in zu hohen maßen, deswegen bleib ich da ganz weg. Was die Jugend so oder so tun sollte. Ich will hier keinen "sXe " streit hervorrufen, aber durch Alk Sterben nunma viele Menschen, und so ne Wette is da bestimmt nicht immer Schuldlos, weil man wegkippt was geht und dann so voll is das man(n) noch autofährt, leute in der Straßenbahn..usw schadet. Deswegen: In MAßEN und GENIEßEN, nicht reinschütten, kontrolle verlieren und leute Verletzen/töten.


----------



## Bloodletting (8. April 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Also ich stimm ihm zu... Je weniger Schläge man braucht um Sex zu haben, desto besser. Im Idealfall wären es dann 0.



Dass man überhaupt von Schlägen ausgeht, zeugt von komplexen Problemen.
Zumal man ein Golfspiel nicht mit 0 Schlägen absolvieren kann.


----------



## Beckenblockade (8. April 2010)

> Dass man überhaupt von Schlägen ausgeht, zeugt von komplexen Problemen.
> Zumal man ein Golfspiel nicht mit 0 Schlägen absolvieren kann.


Über dir leuchtet nicht der hellste Stern, gell? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (8. April 2010)

ein Fall für Galileo "Fake Check", wie mir scheint... man sollte das video unbedingt einschicken...


----------



## Beckenblockade (8. April 2010)

> ein Fall für Galileo "Fake Check", wie mir scheint... man sollte das video unbedingt einschicken...


In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass keinerlei Zweifel an der Echtheit bestehen und schon mehrere Leute hier angegeben haben es selber zu können oder jemanden zu kennen der es kann, halte ich das für groben Unfug.


----------



## Ennia (8. April 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass keinerlei Zweifel an der Echtheit bestehen und schon mehrere Leute hier angegeben haben es selber zu können oder jemanden zu kennen der es kann, halte ich das für groben Unfug.



Oje, tut mir leid für dich, wenn du die Ironie in meinem Beitrag nicht ausfindig machen konntest... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. April 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> ein Fall für Galileo "Fake Check", wie mir scheint... man sollte das video unbedingt einschicken...



Eher Galileo Mystery. Zwei Wochen danach die Wiederholung und dann erst Fakecheck.

ps: ich schau es mir nicht an! Da geht es wahrscheinlich wieder nu um Essen >_<

btt: ich kann das nur wenn ich bereits getrunken habe.


----------



## Beckenblockade (8. April 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Oje, tut mir leid für dich, wenn du die Ironie in meinem Beitrag nicht ausfindig machen konntest...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dass das nicht ernst gemeint war ist schon klar - aber dein Post würde ungefähr genausoviel Sinn ergeben, wenn du dich mit deiner Spamliane in irgendeine Diskussion um das neueste PvP- oder ein Musikvideo schwingen und ihn dort ablassen würdest - nämlich keinen. ô.o
Die Echtheit des Videos war zu keiner Zeit in irgendeiner Weise Thema des Threads - wieso also einen ironischen Kommentar zu diesem Thema verfassen? Ironie zu verwenden ergibt nur Sinn, wenn man damit irgendetwas aufdecken oder ausdrücken möchte. Im Grunde genommen liest sich dein Kommentar so:



> Das Video ist nicht gestellt. Achja, und es ist im Moment echt total hip auf Galileo zu verweisen, weil die Sendung ist blöd.



Hurrzlichen Durrwunsch...


----------



## Bloodletting (8. April 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Über dir leuchtet nicht der hellste Stern, gell?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erkläre Du es mir, wo Du doch hier die totale Leuchte bist.


----------



## Seph018 (8. April 2010)

Nerd-Streits ftw =)


----------



## Bloodletting (8. April 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Nerd-Streits ftw =)



Hehe, Jau. Es gibt nichts besseres im Internet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (8. April 2010)

Back to Topic, Leute!

Wow, das Video fasziniert mich. Würde mich schon stark reizen das zu können  Können die, die es können eventuell den Vorgang näher beschreiben?


----------



## Ennia (9. April 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Dass das nicht ernst gemeint war ist schon klar - aber dein Post würde ungefähr genausoviel Sinn ergeben, wenn du dich mit deiner Spamliane in irgendeine Diskussion um das neueste PvP- oder ein Musikvideo schwingen und ihn dort ablassen würdest - nämlich keinen. ô.o
> Die Echtheit des Videos war zu keiner Zeit in irgendeiner Weise Thema des Threads - wieso also einen ironischen Kommentar zu diesem Thema verfassen? Ironie zu verwenden ergibt nur Sinn, wenn man damit irgendetwas aufdecken oder ausdrücken möchte. Im Grunde genommen liest sich dein Kommentar so:
> 
> 
> ...



Man könnte diesen Diskurs jetzt fortsetzen... ist mir aber zu müßig. Es tauchen immer mal wieder selbsternannte Forenapostel auf und verschwinden dann wieder... i don't care

ach ja: die Echtheit wird schon in post Nummer 4 in Frage gestellt - also kehr besser vor deiner eigenen Haustür, bzw. vor der deiner Mami.


----------



## Vartez (9. April 2010)

ICh kann das fast genau so nur nicht so lange, ne 0,5 Liter Flasche wasser kann ich aber auch ohne Schlucken runterkippen.
Keine Ahnung wie ich das mache, wenn ich das will geht das einfach ^^


----------



## Lekraan (9. April 2010)

Tassy schrieb:


> Beispiel Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kranke Schei*ße .... den will ich als Freund haben!!


----------



## Kremlin (9. April 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Kranke Schei*ße .... den will ich als Freund haben!!



Nur damit du dann das Geld von den Wetten kassieren kannst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (9. April 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> ach ja: die Echtheit wird schon in post Nummer 4 in Frage gestellt





> Es ist nur ne Frage wie das überhaupt möglich ist... Meine Güte. Ich habe nicht gesagt das ich das Praktizieren will...



Ach wird sie das?


----------



## Tokkrash (9. April 2010)

Schnell Trinken können ist keine Kunst viel essen können dagegen schon das ist so derbe kennt ihr Furious pete? ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aWl_-Cora0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## altermeinnameistvergeben (9. April 2010)

Ryuzaki schrieb:


> Schnell Trinken können ist keine Kunst viel essen können dagegen schon das ist so derbe kennt ihr Furious pete? ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das is doch wieder voll uninteressant


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. April 2010)

Ich hab letztens einen im Fernsehen gesehen, der in ner Stunde 4 kg Schnitzel runtergeschlungen hat. Ob das jetzt ein nutzvolles Talent ist, ist die Frage.


----------



## XXI. (11. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab letztens einen im Fernsehen gesehen, der in ner Stunde 4 kg Schnitzel runtergeschlungen hat. Ob das jetzt ein nutzvolles Talent ist, ist die Frage.



Alkopop schaut Galileo!!!
Allgemein sollte man bei Pete wissen, dass er früher magersüchtig war und dann bemerkt hat, dass er keinen Würgreflex hat. Als er dann wieder angefangen hat zu Essen is er irgendwie auf Wettessen gekommen und is jetzt Weltrekordhalter im Wettessen..


----------



## nemø (11. April 2010)

Ich kann zwar nicht dieses komische Rachen und Mund gleichzeitig-Bla, aber ich hau trozdem in 1 Minute ne Eistee-tüte leer
beim Hnasecup hab ich auch vor dem Party-bereich 1,5 liter mezzo so weggekippt, in ner Minute, da kommts nur auf Kohlensäure an, gut schütteln und weg...
Mit bier und schnell trinken hab ich nich die Erfahrung, kann aber den Strohhalm an der seite sehr empfehlen !

Alles Sache der Übung!

Glück auf
 	Nemø


----------



## Davatar (14. April 2010)

Also beim schnellen Trinken stellt man schlicht und einfach den Schluckreflex im Hals aus. Klingt kompliziert, ist aber ganz einfach: Die Gurgel (oder wie man dem Teil sagt) nach hinten drücken und nicht benutzen. Ansonsten kann man beim ersten Mal nen Bierschlauch dafür verwenden, das geht dann ohne Probleme.
Aber ich rate ehrlich gesagt von sowas ab, da hat man sich überhaupt nicht mehr unter Kontrolle! Beim normalen Trinken kennen die meisten Leute ihre Grenzen, beim Schnelltrinken eigentlich niemand und das merkt man dann eben erst nach ner Stunde oder so, wenn man zuviel hatte.


----------



## Fauzi (14. April 2010)

Ich habs grad zum ersten mal mit einem 5dl Glas wasser ausprobiert..
Und es funktioniert, ich hab einfach die Gurgel nach hinten gedrückt, dazu die Zunge auf die Seite gelegt, Kopf ganz wenig nach hinten gelegt und mal angesetzt, am anfang musst du nur mal kurz den Schluckreflex unterdrücken und dann fliesst es von alleine, man meint zuerst da geht nix runter und schwapps ist das glas leer :O


----------

